# Tracker Marsh Hunter



## GSURugger (May 26, 2009)

looked at this boat last wkend (1860) does anybody own one?  I would like to get the boat new, and try to find a used mudbuddy.  link http://www.trackerboats.com/boat/?boat=3150


----------



## Burritoboy (May 26, 2009)

biggest issue I have seen with those boats is the thickness of the metal.  I think they only use .100 when most of the current boats are .125.  This is not a big deal if you are going to apply some sort of polymer coating to the bottom, but if not, be careful of any stumps, rocks, logs etc.  with that thinner aluminum.  Speaking from experience you get pretty cocky with a MudMotor, usually you get through it, but the tougher the boat the better.  Just my opinion, but I would imagine that you would want to upgrade your hull a few years down the line.


----------



## hunt-it-all (May 27, 2009)

it is made of .125. it says so in the specs


----------



## Burritoboy (May 27, 2009)

I stand corrected, guess I should not go off of what I hear.


----------



## Wood Smoke (May 27, 2009)

For that amount of money, i.e. the retail price posted on the Tracker page, I think you could get a much better boat and a good used MB 35.  Also, looking at the tracker I'd be cautious about using a square chine boat for what I suspect your intended uses are.  Sooner or later you WILL get that square chine boat hung up on a rock,stump, blow down tree, etc.  I've seen it happen and even spent 45 minutes of good entertainment  watching some guys with a square chine boat do pinwheels on a stump when they "high centered" it in Alabama .  A round chine, slick bottom boat will slide off any hangups....no question about it.   

My $0.02 would be to look for a round chine or tapered chine .125 boat that is a single piece hull from bow to stern.....meaning no welds whatsoever except for where the bow is formed.  Many will argue the point, but a round chine boat will turn on a dime and will not slide like a flat bottom/square chine (unless you intentionally slide it!). 

Lastly, that Tracker 1860 is a big boat!  Something like the 1750's are generally big enough for most folks, probably easier to handle, and I'd guess are probably the most popular size.  You can easily do a 3 man load plus gear in a 1750 and have ample room in my opinion.  With a stock 35 MB Sport you are looking at speeds of 21 - 24 mph.  No speed demon but it'll sure get you there.  More speed is going to cost you lots more $ka-ching$.   Now is a good time to look around and find a good deal on a used GatorTrax or Excel with a 35 MB.  You may have to drive a good ways to get it.....meaning out of state, but it'll be worth it.  Check with the MB/Gator Trax dealers in the southeast and they probably can find a good used one for you.  Sorry to ramble, you probably already know all this.  Good luck.


----------



## GSURugger (May 28, 2009)

yeh the only thing that got me was the square chine and the what i suspect rediculous BPS dealer markup...thanks for the input...especially woodsmoke...you read my mind ive been looking for used but wanted some outside opinion


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (May 29, 2009)

Wood Smoke said:


> Also, looking at the tracker I'd be cautious about using a square chine boat for what I suspect your intended uses are.  Sooner or later you WILL get that square chine boat hung up on a rock,stump, blow down tree, etc.  I've seen it happen and even spent 45 minutes of good entertainment  watching some guys with a square chine boat do pinwheels on a stump when they "high centered" it in Alabama .  A round chine, slick bottom boat will slide off any hangups....no question about it.



There for a second I thought you were talking about me the time I was in someone else's boat on Seminole 12-13 years ago.  It's funny in retrospect, but we were lucky we managed to flag down a bassboat with a big engine and we had a rope.  It was late in the afternoon, which was a bad time to get stuck, and it was hades getting that thing off.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (May 29, 2009)

People in a lot of industries like construction have it tough now.  That means a lot of toys that the devil made them buy new in the good times are up for sale now.  If you have the funds to buy, it's a pretty good time to pick up a used ATV, camper trailer, membership in a lease, boat, whatever.

I received good advice when I was younger and have stuck with it: always buy toys slightly used and with cash.  That assumes that one has not inherited a fortune from Grand daddy Warbucks.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Jun 1, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> yeh the only thing that got me was the square chine and the what i suspect rediculous BPS dealer markup...thanks for the input...especially woodsmoke...you read my mind ive been looking for used but wanted some outside opinion



It would also be my highest recommendation to either buy a used MB35 through a dealer or with their advice/assistance, because later on when you may have a problem like a clutch issue, belt, trim unit or whatever or you need something such as a prop (and you will replace props!) they will be there to help.  The two dealers that I know would help you find one and wouldn't charge you for the assistance. Bass Pro is just going to look at you and say that they don't work on those type motors! I think that there are 3 or 4 Georgia MB dealers including one in Canton and one in Moultrie....and I think there is one in Macon and one in Valdosta (??? on that.)


----------



## Browning (Jun 1, 2009)

Wood smoke made some good points.   The trackers are not bad rigs.  But, for the money you can get better made for what you intend to do with it.  Give any of us (Mud Buddy dealers) a call and we would be glad to discuss other options with you.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Jun 1, 2009)

Browning said:


> Wood smoke made some good points.   The trackers are not bad rigs.  But, for the money you can get better made for what you intend to do with it.  Give any of us (Mud Buddy dealers) a call and we would be glad to discuss other options with you.



If you just show up at Browning's place with a Domino's pepperoni pizza he'll give you lots of sound advice for free.     I did, and a few months later plus a hunka-chunka ka-ching $$$$ I had me a real nice boat-of-a-lifetime and MB motor!  If I had to do it all over again I wouldn't change a thing _(....except for the swan dive out of the back of my truck onto his driveway!)_

Seriously, the assistance of a MB/mud boat dealer is most beneficial to the customer! These guys are dedicated duck hunters and are always willing to help.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 19, 2009)

if i had some $$ i'd buy one.


----------



## jdgator (Jun 21, 2009)

About the most popular boat I've seen exclusively for duck hunting is a 548 War Eagle. Good for getting for narrow timber in Arkansas...


----------

